# MIMB FL/GA Mud Muckers Labor Day 2013 Ride



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Had a blast. Absolutely love this place 

































































































































































































































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice Pics Ricky...we had a blast...it was good riding with everyone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like a killer time, still really pissed I didn't make it. The conditions looked perfect!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Was def a great time loved hanging with everyone and my bright shirt def gave me away lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been putting an album together on my PB, so some of these may be copied from Ricky - 


First things first - MONEY SHOT! Y'all gotta watch 'dem sexy metallic blue beasts!


























































































































There's a reason it's known as the P-Mag XMR.....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Not one person can say my girl didn't do work son....she rode da shiznit outta that 420 and made some holes easier then us big bores lol and that is the truth lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigeyes:


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Man I wish I could have made it but didn't have the funds this time to much going on great pics and looks like everybody had a blast


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We had MAJOR issues from the get-go between my rear axle ordeal & then motor problems with the motorhome. Didn't leave home till 3:30 in morning Sat, motorhome was running like garbage, blew an inside dual just south/west of Orlando, & burned an *obscene* amount of fuel with it running so poorly. 

Washed the bike yesterday and found my inside left rear bead knocked off & the tire full of mud, so apparently at some point I became 1/2-of-one rear-wheel drive.....lol. 




I gotta say it was all worth it, though it will take me a little bit to re-coupe. That really is an absolutely awesome ATV park, and we have an equally awesome riding group. 






Polaris425 said:


> :bigeyes:


......wait till you see the video.........


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Some great pics!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JPs300 said:


> ......wait till you see the video.........



Waiting. :bigok:


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

Fl again for the win


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks like it was a good ride! Wish I could of came. Hopefully I will be able to next time!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Offroadin89 said:


> Looks like it was a good ride! Wish I could of came. Hopefully I will be able to next time!


Us too! Next ride you are in!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like an awesome place to ride, also makes me want a renegade... Wish I would have held out instead of getting a brute.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Mine is for sale...want a brute again. Miss not having fenders and cooler/stereo. But not sure if it will actually sell. Other option is outlander conversion. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I deleted almost 100 photos from my FB when it said I was nearing band-width, and yet now it somehow stills says I'm over....?????

time for a second account, lol.


----------



## Dirtyd03 (Sep 14, 2013)

jrpro130 said:


> Mine is for sale...want a brute again. Miss not having fenders and cooler/stereo. But not sure if it will actually sell. Other option is outlander conversion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



New to the forum. You selling your renegade? How much im in the market for one.


----------



## T.J. (Sep 18, 2013)

nice pics! looks like a good place to ride


----------



## Master Yoda (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome pics. Looks like a great place. My girl and I are going for the first time this weekend. Lookin forward to it


----------

